# Do you play a musical instrument?



## R. Zimm (Dec 29, 2012)

I have played guitar and drums for decades and over the last couple of years learned to play the ukulele and the bass guitar. I'm hoping it will ward off memory problems by forcing me to be mentally challenged. My B.A. is in Music Theory and I mess with jazz.

Does anyone else play a musical instrument? Did you used to and have thought about getting back into it? Have you ever written a song?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2012)

I've never been introduced to musical instruments in my childhood.  I can play a few chords of "Dirty Water" on a guitar, but not nearly a talented gift. layful:  I've never written a song, but I think that's one challenge I may be able to meet.


----------



## R. Zimm (Dec 30, 2012)

That's the spirit! Just start by writing a poem, that's really what the lyirics to a song basically are. You might be able to find someone who plays guitar that can teach you and maybe even loan you one to start.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 31, 2012)

I live in the Ozarks near Mountain View, which is well know for it's mountain music and instruments.  There are two shops in town which specialize in making and repairing dulcimers that have national business.  Throughout the spring and summer months there are many bluegrass festivals and people congregate daily on the town square for impromptu playing and pickin'.  There are several music "barns" where they have weekly concerts and local groups that play.  Lately, I have been toying with the idea of taking some fiddle lessons. I have never played a musical instrument, but always wanted to learn to play the piano.
I don't think I have much musical talent, and have no idea how hard it is to learn to play a fiddle.

Last week on the news Chelsea Clinton did a piece on the Mountain View musical heritage, and how they are trying to keep it alive by giving students free musical instruments and encouraging them to carry on the regional music traditions.


----------



## R. Zimm (Dec 31, 2012)

I have played the Dulcimer and it's very easy. Another one you might look into at these festivals is the "Can-jo" which is really cheap to make so there are usually a vendor or two selling them. Should be less than $20. They are like a Dulcimer but smaller and the "body" is a soda/beer can. They do sound twangy but in a good way and are very easy to learn and mix well with other instruments like guitar, mandolin, and fiddle.

Another fairly easy one to learn is the Irish or Tin Whistle and those are less than $20. Or, you can always get a Kazoo!

There are some ideas so get out there and play something already!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 31, 2012)

I love sound of the kazoo, it sounds like the comedian of the instrument world.  I have never heard of a Tin  or Irish whistle.  Wow....an instrument made of a beer can...now there's something I might like, especially if it's a full canlayful:

Tell me, is a fiddle hard to learn to play? I also love the harmonica.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 1, 2013)

The violin or "fiddle" is not the easiest instrument to play but like anything else if you get correct instruction to start and practice every day you will succeed. The tin whistle is the sound on the theme from the movie "Titanic."

Here's the Can-Jo   http://youtu.be/y7R4DKqtuOY
and Tin Whistle   http://youtu.be/xQaQtKFrruU


----------



## That Guy (Mar 30, 2013)

I like to say that I play "with" the guitar because although I've been playing since I was a kid, I'm lazy and haven't improved much over the years . . .     Pretty much just a I IV V twelve-bar noodler.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 30, 2013)

I was pretty good at playing a record player, both 45s and 331/3s. Then I learned to play ab 8 track tape player but I have fallen woefully behind on the more modern musical instruments. I have a cd at the bank but it's so small I can't hear any music from it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2013)

Nose harp, slide whistle, kazoo and coffee cans.

What, you expected something else?!?

Actually, self-taught on piano, organ and synthesizers. I even built my first synth myself, with parts from a company called *PAIA*. It was a fun thing to do back in high school and college, and we actually had a little garage band that thankfully never made it out of the garage. We'd drink our Boone's Farm, smoke our doobies and do our 3-hour rendition of "Dark Side of the Moon".


----------

